# Karen Rohlf Dressage Naturally?



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I would go for it. I've learned quite a few things from her Youtube channel, and really like her. I ride HUS and WP now and still am able to use her methods, so you'd definitely benefit.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I've spent a little time reading her responses to student's questions, & feel that she's got a good understanding, & is kind to the horse. Pool noodle/prices? not so sure. 

However, I read on a forum how KR inexplicably failed to communicate with a person who was ready to really get into her program & give her financial & other perks, plus, I've sent her a simple question twice now, that she's decided not to answer. 

(Not that I expect long, detailed answers from someone whose program I'm not already involved in, but zero response doesn't seem right to me.)


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

It will be totally worth it! She's very creative and full of great ideas. I'd go if I were you!


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for your responses!  I still don't know if I could go, because it all depends on money, but I will definitely try


----------

